# the pleasure of hospitality



## pattialli

Hallo!
I need to translate "the pleasure of hospitality" in Polski.
May someone help me?
It is a web site heading

Thank you


----------



## jazyk

Radość z przyjęcia?


----------



## grassy

Radość z gościnności.


----------



## pattialli

Thank you Grassy!
That is what I needed


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Radość z gościnności.


Despite being grammatically and lexically (litterally) correct, the phrase sounds somewhat strange and unidiomatic.

I suppose that a better wording could be used if we knew better what you actually mean by your expression and what will be contents it is supposed to signal be.

I can think about some alternative translations, but I don't know which of them would be most appropriate, for example:
Gościnność
Gościnność cieszy
Gościnność da ci radość/satysfakcję
Czy warto być gościnnym?
and many other.


----------



## grassy

Ben Jamin said:


> the phrase sounds somewhat strange and unidiomatic.



Not to me.



Ben Jamin said:


> Gościnność
> Gościnność cieszy
> Gościnność da ci radość/satysfakcję



Those may be alternatives, but I'd argue that mine is better, because it fully conveys the meaning of the English version.




Ben Jamin said:


> Czy warto być gościnnym?



You got carried away a bit, I think.


----------



## wolfbm1

If it is for hotel gests, then maybe you want the expression "miłe i gościnne przyjęcie."


----------



## pattialli

The web site is for a camping, so the meaning should be: "It's a pleasure for us to have you as a guest and we are going to do everithing to sutisfy you during your holiday"
I hope you can understand what I mean, I'm italian. In Italian the heading is "Il piacere dell'ospitalità"


----------



## Ben Jamin

pattialli said:


> The web site is for a camping, so the meaning should be: "It's a pleasure for us to have you as a guest and we are going to do everithing to sutisfy you during your holiday"
> I hope you can understand what I mean, I'm italian. In Italian the heading is "Il piacere dell'ospitalità"


I will still maintain that "Radość z gościnności" sounds clumsy and unidiomatic standing alone, and is also difficult to put into a stylistically good sentence. It just does not function in Polish. The argument that it is the most exact translation is not valid here, because the aim of translation in this case is to convey the intention, which is absolutely not clear with the litteral translation.

My proposals:
"Goście sprawiają nam przyjemność/dają nam radość". (Guests give us joy/make us glad)
"Goszczenie Was sprawia nam przyjemność" (Receiving you gives us pleasure)
"Cieszymy się mogąc Was gościć" (We are happy to have you as guests)
"Goście nas cieszą" (Guests make us happy).


----------



## jazyk

Gościnność to nasza radość?


----------



## wolfbm1

pattialli said:


> The web site is for a camping, so the meaning should be: "It's a pleasure for us to have you as a guest and we are going to do everithing to sutisfy you during your holiday"
> I hope you can understand what I mean, I'm italian. In Italian the heading is "Il piacere dell'ospitalità"


Then mybe:

Naszą dewizą jest gościnność. (Our slogan/motto is hospitality.)
I found that expression in a description of Dom Uzdrowiskowy Ewa in Świeradów-Zdrój, dolnośląskie, Poland.

OR

Gościnność to nasza specjalność. (Hospitality is our specialty.)

That expression is in the description of Agro Lesik in Stegna, pomorskie, Poland.

There is even a Polish proverb: "Gość w dom, Bóg w dom."
One could translate it as "Guest coming into house, God coming into house."

The part "We are going to do everything to satisfy you during your holiday" could be translated as "Zrobimy wszystko aby zapewnić państwu przyjemny i udany pobyt."


----------

